# Anyone have redworms they want to sell?



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

For a long time, I've thought I should be able to compost my plant cuttings. I have also been looking for a live food that doesn't require a lot of care. Blackworms need near-daily rinsing... 

But I've done some reading, and plan to try vermi-composting. Apparently a pound of red worms can consume something like 1/2lb of food per week and will multiply readily. So I can feed them my plant cuttings and get worms to feed my fish! At least that's the theory... we'll see. 

There are lots of places I can order worms online, but I'm happy to buy locally if anyone has some or knows where I can get them. 

Michael


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

fishing store/ bait shop.


----------



## crystalview (Mar 9, 2008)

My sister has some she sells for $7 a cup, with parcel post shipping. It is a lot of worms and they do multiply fast.
I started a tank of black worms then I don't rinse everyday.

http://www.eeob.iastate.edu/faculty/DrewesC/htdocs/LVCULT.htm

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp-other-invertebrates/57247-culturing-tubifex-blackworms.html


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*As TAB mentioned, fishing/bait store, and most Wal-Mart in the sporting goods dept.
As wet as it has been here, you could probably go out to one of the parks, and turn over a few leaves and find a good start.
*


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I ordered some from a Texas worm farm. I got some nesting rubbermaid containers and built a composting set.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hows the worms working out for you? Can you give us some update thanks?


----------

